# Death or Glory



## John A Silkstone (Aug 18, 2011)

This is about the 17/21 lancers in Germany in the 70/80.

Silky

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p00jrhyh/Tuesday_Documentary_Death_or_Glory/


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 18, 2011)

Great film Silky 
One liked it very much


----------



## John A Silkstone (Aug 19, 2011)

I did medical cover for six weeks with the 17/21 out in Canada. Recognised one or two faces but can’t recall their names.

Silky


----------

